# FR: croire (à/en) qqch/qqn - to believe (in) something/somebody - préposition



## Charlie Parker

J'écris des notes sur le tableau et je les fait copier aux élèves. Ils soulèvent la question : Pourquoi est-ce qu'on doit copier tant ? Je leur dis en anglais "Because I believe in it." That is, I believe in the value of it, that the physical act of writing aids memory. Est-ce que je peux dire ?
_J'y crois_
_Je crois en cela._
There may be better ways to express my thought. Merci d'avance.


----------



## aldonse

Les deux propositions sont justes, mais la deuxième option est meilleure


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Charlie Parker said:


> _Je crois en cela._


 
*Croire en* = to trust, to rely on someone / something... 
*Croire à* = 1. to have faith in smthng... (religious)  2. hold for true..

In the present context, your first suggestion doesn't sound that good to me... I'd definitely go for *je crois en cela*...

*Croire à* would be too strong in this context.

Cheers


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien, à tort ou à raison... je préfère *j'y crois/je crois à ça*. Je dirais croire *en* quelqu'un, mais *à *quelque chose / une théorie. Comme ces exemples...



> Considérer l’existence de (qqch., qqn) comme vraie. Croire en Dieu. Croire *aux* esprits. Je crois malheureusement *à *la possibilité d’un nouveau conflit.
> _Croire à_ : être certain de la réussite, de la nécessité de. Croire à un projet. *Croire à un principe, à une théorie*. *Croire à la paix dans le monde.* Ne croire à rien.
> _Croire en qqn_ : placer tout sa confiance en qqn. Croire en soi. Croire en ses amis.
> Source : Antidote


----------



## aldonse

Chère Nicomon, je ne doute pas que vous ayez raison sur le fond de la question; cependant, d'un point de vue plus esthétique que grammatical, permettez-moi de préférer "_je crois en cela"_ à "_je crois à ça"_. -N'entendez-vous pas? c'est Voltaire qui du fond du tombeau sussure: "Cela est bien dit".


----------



## Nicomon

Voyons ce qu'en dit la BDL, sous Croire


> _Croire à_ signifie « être persuadé de la véracité, de l’efficacité ou de l’existence de quelqu’un ou de quelque chose ». Il s’agit essentiellement d’une adhésion intellectuelle.
> 
> _Croire en _signifie « avoir confiance en quelqu’un ou en quelque chose ». L’expression se dit à propos de personnes ou de choses sur lesquelles on fonde de l’espoir, dans lesquelles on met sa confiance. Il s’agit plutôt d’une adhésion du cœur.


_Ça_, plutôt que _cela_, est un choix bien québécois. Mais dans le contexte, je continue de privilégier _à_. Ce que je comprends, c'est que Charlie croit à l'efficacité de la méthode.  À priori, je dirais... _*J'y crois*_.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Nico,

Merci, donc vous êtes d'accord avec ce que j'avais mentionné plus haut...  à savoir:


Moi said:


> *Croire en* = to trust, to rely on someone / something...
> *Croire à* = 1. to have faith in smthng... (religious) 2. hold for true..




Donc je ne  comprends pas très bien pourquoi vous insistez tant pour utiliser *à* plutôt que *en*..

Regardons les exemples de la BDL dans votre lien...


> - Il est essentiel que les élèves *croient en* leur professeur.
> - J’ai toujours su qu’il y arriverait; j’*ai* toujours *cru en* lui, *en* ses capacités et* en* son succès.
> - Nous *avons cru en* la providence et nous avons été exaucés.
> - Beaucoup de gens *croient en* l’Évangile.



Ici, le professeur parle indubitablement d'une manière de faire d'une méthode d'apprentissage... Il me paraît complètement inconcevable de pouvoir dire :

Je crois à cette méthode... (à quoi bon y croire, je sais qu'elle existe)...

Mais la seule phrase correcte me paraît être:

Je crois en cette méthode / manière de faire... (j'ai confiance en elle)...

Je crois que la plupart des francophones de France approuveront...??

Maintenant, peut-être que l'usage du 'a' est un usage québécois??


----------



## Nicomon

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Je crois en cette méthode / manière de faire... (j'ai confiance en elle)...
> Maintenant, peut-être que l'usage du 'a' est un usage québécois??



Or en ce qui me concerne ... je crois à /suis persuadée de / l'efficacité de ladite méthode. Je crois que la méthode est efficace / Je fais confiance à la méthode /Je m'y fie. Bref, j'y crois.
Mais les gens sont libres de croire à/en ce qu'ils veulent. Mon choix n'engage que moi.
Et je ne réponds pas, bien sûr, au nom de tous les québécois. À vrai dire, je ne connais pas les statistiques d'usage entre _à_ et _en_.

Je crois que je vais passer à un autre fil...


----------



## Tranquillity

What's the difference between y croire en croire and le croire and a croire ? 'cause I listened to a song called "Je veux te voir" and in that song the singer says , "Je n'arrive pas a croire que tu puisse croire qu'on veuille de toin, Je *n'y crois pas *meme dans le noir". that little "y" can be replaced by both en and le (I don't know why, it just sounds ok if we change it like that too =D ) I think. But why did she say "je n'y crois pas" ?....

 My guess for the difference is:

y croire: Believing it
le croire: Believing it
En croire: Believing in
A croire: I don't know....

Merci very much en avance


----------



## FranParis

Je ne peux pas y croire - I can't believe that.

Je veux le croire - I want to believe it.

A en croire ta tante - According to your aunt.

A croire qu'il est riche - One would believe he is rich.


----------



## Tranquillity

Let me see if I got it: 

 Tu dis que Superman exist ? Je n'y crois pas. = You're saying Superman exists ? I don't believe that
 Si'il disait qu'il etait riche, je ne le crorais pas. If you said he was rich, ı wouldn't believe it
 En croire sa mere, j'ai heurté les sentiments de mon ami. According to my mom, I hurt my friend's feelings.

 But I still couldn't understand "a croire". To me the french version of that sentence is sth like : on croirait qu'il est riche.
( By the way shouldn't the conditionnel be used to say " one would believe he is rich" ?)


----------



## bobaker

Quand dit-on "je crois en" et quand dit-on "je crois au?"  Par exemple, on dit "Je crois en Dieu"  mais on dit "je crois à la magique."  Peut-on dire "Je crois au Père Noël?"
Je vous remercie pour vos réponses!
Barb - Pittsburgh, PA USA


----------



## Crepplin169

I once asked this question and they said that en was the proper way to say it but a + le or la also is used


----------



## yael dans l'herbe

'Je crois en' doit être réservé pour des notions abstraites, générales alors que 'je crois à/au' est utilisé pour des choses plus définies.
'en' donne souvent un sens de généralité, de distanciation.
Let see what others say.


----------



## whims

Je pense qu'on utilise souvent *en* avec *croire* dans le sens *trust* et *à* dans le sens think *it is real*. Mais pour Dieu, ça ne semble pas logique.

J'appuie mon argument sur la différence entre :
- Je crois à la magie > I think there is no tricks, it is just magic.
- Je crois en la magie > I think magic can work wonders


----------



## OLN

whims l'a très bien expliqué.

Je rajouterai ceci extrait du CNRTL :
- croire *à* : Être persuadé de quelque chose par adhésion de l'esprit, de manière *rationnelle*, mais aussi avec confiance.
- croire *en* : Apporter  une adhésion totale mais personnelle, en y attachant une valeur éthique  qui porte l'individu à se comporter en conséquence avec confiance et  amour. 
(on parle de foi)

On dit "le Père Noël", alors _au_ est la contraction de _à le_. "Je crois au Père Noël" est correct et signifie "Je crois à la légende du Père Noël", je n'ai pas de doute (I believe the legend is true).


----------



## JeffPSU

Tranquillity said:


> But I still couldn't understand "a croire". To me the french version of that sentence is sth like : on croirait qu'il est riche.
> ( By the way shouldn't the conditionnel be used to say " one would believe he is rich" ?)



"A croire" presumes an elliptical subject: "[C'est] à croire qu'il est riche".  It is certainly to be believed  that he is rich.


----------



## geostan

Voici ce qu'en dit Damourette et Pichon: 





> Pour la plupart des Français, croire quelqu'un, c'est attacher valeur de vérité à ce qu'il dit; croire à quelque chose, c'est penser que ce quelque chose a une existence réelle;  croire en quelque chose, c'est attacher une valeur éthique et se comporter en conséquence. Croire à Dieu est purement rationnel, croire en Dieu comporte confiance et amour.


----------



## dwinet

I want to say: "I believed her words".  Would  that be "J'ai cru a ses mots" or "J'ai cru ses mots" ? (I realize both sound somewhat clumsy but I need to fit the expression into a song so I can't say "J'ai cru ce qu'elle m'a dit" or whatever.....).

Thanks for any thoughts on this.


----------



## tartaruguinha

Hi Dwinet,

How about "J'y ai cru", "Je l'ai crue", "J'ai cru en ses mots/paroles"?

In any case, it would be "j'ai cru en ses mots", not "à ses mots"

Cheers!


----------



## Oddmania

Hi Dwinet,

I've found this article on the _Banque de Dépannage Linguistique,_ I think it'll be very helpful. So, basically:

....Croire *Ø *→ to consider what someone tells you as true (_J'ai cru son histoire; j'ai cru ce qu'il m'a dit_)
....Croire *à *→ intellectual adherence (_Croire aux sorcières; croire à la magie_)
....Croire *en *→ to trust, to put your faith/hope in something (_Croire en Dieu; j’ai toujours cru *en *toi, *en *tes capacités et *en *ton succès._)

_"I believed her words"_ is about hope and trust (she probably promised you something, and you trust her), so _J'ai cru en ses mots _indeed sounds better.


----------



## Anna-chonger

whims said:


> Je pense qu'on utilise souvent *en* avec *croire* dans le sens *trust* et *à* dans le sens think *it is real*. Mais pour Dieu, ça ne semble pas logique.
> 
> J'appuie mon argument sur la différence entre :
> - Je crois à la magie > I think there is no tricks, it is just magic.
> - Je crois en la magie > I think magic can work wonders



Alors dans cette logique, on doit dire "croire en le progrès" puisqu'on croit que ce dernier pourra apporter des bonnes choses ? Alors que dire "croire au progrès" n'a pas grand sens ?

Et puis... croire en ton succès, ça veut dire que je suis convaincue qu'il réussira ?

Je vous remercie.


----------



## Maître Capello

La préposition _en_ n'étant qu'exceptionnellement suivie d'un article défini en français moderne, on dira plutôt : _Je crois *au* progrès_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ait aucune règle universelle permettant de choisir entre _à_ et _en_ après _croire_…

Voir aussi le croire à X / croire en X / croire X sur le forum Français Seulement.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Oui d'accord. mais "je crois au progrès" va bien dans le sens que je proposais ?


----------



## Locape

Quand tu reprends ce qu'a dit *Oddmania* (post #21), 'croire au progrès' est une adhésion de l'esprit, de manière rationnelle (aussi post #16), croire que quelque chose existe réellement. On croit réellement que le progrès adviendra dans un futur plus ou moins proche, ce n'est pas une croyance irrationnelle, on en attend des preuves concrètes de ce progrès.
'Croire en le progrès' voudrait dire que c'est une croyance personnelle, non vérifiable dans la réalité, comme on croit en Dieu.
Pour moi, ça n'a rien à voir avec 'des bonnes choses', mais ce qui est réel ou une vue de l'esprit. 'Je crois en toi' ne veut pas dire que je sais que tu vas réussir, je n'ais pas de preuves absolues, mais qu'étant donné tes capacités, tu as des chances de réussite, pas garanties, et que je te soutiens moralement. 'Je crois à ton succès' veut dire pour moi que c'est (presque) sûr que tu vas réussir, que la preuve en sera faite bientôt.


----------

